# Customs



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Customs:
Sent a used TV to g/friend in Nov 2015 it got lost so contacted Aussie Post and got a tracking number... told Fillo customs they have it this is the number..they said I know nothing,,,complained to DOJ...all of a sudden customs found it... 

told by customs they don;t send out a notice when they have and wait until some one complains ... then a notice arrived at the PO ..Customs wanted 6k duty plus 2 k to post and now you need a 700p ID card for PO...told customs the duty was too high ,,same day the TV turned up at the PO wanting 5k duty including postage..so must have been posted before we were told the duty.

How any one can run a business there is beyond me,,


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> Customs:
> Sent a used TV to g/friend in Nov 2015 it got lost so contacted Aussie Post and got a tracking number... told Fillo customs they have it this is the number..they said I know nothing,,,complained to DOJ...all of a sudden customs found it...
> 
> told by customs they don;t send out a notice when they have and wait until some one complains ... then a notice arrived at the PO ..Customs wanted 6k duty plus 2 k to post and now you need a 700p ID card for PO...told customs the duty was too high ,,same day the TV turned up at the PO wanting 5k duty including postage..so must have been posted before we were told the duty.
> ...


Welcome to the Philippines


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

What was the process of filing a complaint at the Dept. Of Justice?

Customs is under the Dept. of Finance no?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dept of Justice I sent them an E mail ,,,really not sure what made customs cough up..


----------

